# cold water immersion test for assessing peripheral circulatory function



## darcyw (Aug 20, 2012)

My vascular office is starting to do more and more of these tests and I am looking for a billable CPT code for the cold water pressure test. Right now we are billing 93922 X2 but we are having problems getting the second one reimbursed.  Any suggestions? I have read though the CPT book and can't find something that seems to fit. Am I missing something?


----------

